# Popular Uniform topics



## kratz

The following threads are useful topics regarding Uniforms.

If the site search function does not work, using one of these search term in Google will often offer better results:
"site:navy.ca [insert topic]",     "site:army.ca [insert topic]",     "site:air-force.ca [insert topic]",  or     "site:milnet.ca [insert topic]"


BOOT REGULATIONS: issued vs. non-issued vs. non-standard boots,

Hair Regulations - Female Members of CF,

Wearing Uniforms Post-Release/Retirement (merged)


----------

